

Oxford is hellish - bootload
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2008/oct/02/oxforduniversity

======
joe_the_user
I went to second-string US liberal arts school but I still recognize the three
tribes. So the article is interesting but it also has an onion-ish quality.
"The rich aren't as happy as you think, news at 11:00".

